# Compak K10 WBC question



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi all,

I've been offered a Compak K10 conic WBC from 2008, at what seems to be a reasonable price.

Having done some reading, it sounds like burr alignment could sometimes be a problem with these earlier models. Can anyone advise me as to what I should be looking out for when I go to see it? It has been a decaf grinder in a cafe, but apparently has seen relatively little use before going into storage for some time.

This will be my first proper grinder, so apologies if the question is naive.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

I owned one, great grind quality, especially for classic espresso (medium blends).

I don't believe you should be worried about alignment at this time. You should try to asked them to estimate how much coffee was processed by the grinder, as the burss are quite expensive for this machine.

But keep in mind this is grinder designed for busy coffee shops. The workflow at home is not optimal. You either single dose, which needs a lot of time to gather all the grounds, or you have a mini hopper, but then some coffee will be stale.

If I had to choose now, I would go for the Niche.


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks!

the guy claims it was used for 6 months as a decaf grinder, with approx 1kg per week going through it, prior to being put into storage. 
this seems like very little use, which is what sparked my concerns about potential alignment issues.

Would love a Niche, but unfortunately it's out of my budget. The K10 is being offered at half the price of a new Niche and looks to be in good condition. For that price I hope I can live with the extra faff and maybe learn a bit about grinders in the process.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

If we talk only about grind quality, and with the price you are suggesting, I don't believe you can find anything better.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Absolute bargain.

It may be worth sussing out the single dose options. My Ceado E92 was converted using a lens hood 'puffer' and works very well. It takes a little time to get it all out, but the grind quality is amazing.


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

All good encouragement. Thanks!

Ive been looking at the OE mini hopper, amongst other options for single dosing. Seems a bit pricey, but looks like a neat package. Something to puff with seems sensible though.

Don't want to get too ahead of myself until I've bought the thing. Will post photos if the purchase comes off, no doubt with more questions!

cheers.


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

This came in at the weekend and I'm very pleased with it so far! A huge difference in flavour and consistency compared to my old grinder, and I'm quite happy with pulsing and brushing to single dose at this stage. An Orphan hopper is on order too.

The seller was true to his word and the grinder looks to be in very nice condition. I had wondered if I should try to give the grinder chamber a clean, but am intimidated by stories of burr realignment woes. Am I better off just leaving it alone?

So far I'm not struggling to get out more or less what I'm putting in, so not tempted to mod the dosser at this stage.

Any tips from k10 users welcome.


----------

